# Sponge Filters



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

What air pumps do you guys use for your setups? I'm currently switching my breeder tanks over to sponge filters, they will be my main type of filtration used in 300gal outdoor vats. My breeding program is growing and I'll probably only set up 2 or 3 of these

Vat 1 - Z Rock Lithobates, C.Borleyi Kandango, P.Electra
Vat 2 - Ps. Saulosi, Cy. Afra "White top hara" gallireya
Vat 3 - "unsure"


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

You should probably get a second opinion from someone who has setup breeding tanks before but my gut feeling is that sponge filters won't be enough for a vat that size. For tanks up to about 55g I think sponges would be fine, but you're talking about some pretty serious volume and I assume some pretty heavily stocked tanks. Personally I think I'd do some kind of central filtration for the larger tanks.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

one of the sponges on petsolutions.com has a sponge rated at moving 125gallons but not sure if it processes that much, they're only are responsible for mechanical and biological filtration. I plan to run a 100gal sump with plumbing going to all 3


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I just use the cheap two valve air pumps for now. Otherwise small linear pumps would work. I am using hydro-sponges.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

cool, is that what's running in your stock tank? are you running 2 of em? that's what I planned to do and have the sump as well. What other filtration to you run on it whyspyder


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have had a 300 gal 6â€™ round Rubbermaid stocked with fish for several yearsâ€¦

Mine is filtered by a BioForce 2000 pond filter which is powered by a Mag Drive 1200 gph pumpâ€¦ this is not enough flow to create the circular motion which would push the waste to the filterâ€¦ When I added a second Mag 12 this concept worked wellâ€¦ when I replaced the Mag 12â€™s with one Mag 18 it sort of worked for a short time then the filter had backpressure issues and I had to return to using the Mag 12sâ€¦

I also keep sponge filters going in the tank, but this is to keep seeded sponge filters on hand more than to filter the 300 galâ€¦ but I should add they pick up a TON of the finer particlesâ€¦

Air pumps create flowâ€¦ water pumps create flowâ€¦ it doesnâ€™t matter how you create the flowâ€¦ as long as you have enough flow and in the right places/directionsâ€¦ I believe if properly set up any size tank can be filtered with air driven filtersâ€¦

This summer I plan to retire my 300 gal from permanent indoor use and turn it into a summer grow out pool kept outdoorsâ€¦ after all the experience Iâ€™ve gained with it in conjunction with my previous/otherwise experience about filtrationâ€¦ I plan to use 2 submersible pumps of 700 gph each to create circular motion and decorate it as such to create one place to â€˜trapâ€™ debrisâ€¦ then I will vac the collected debris from that trapped area every couple daysâ€¦ I should also add that I have a large capacity air pump in use that I could use on the 300 gal, but Iâ€™m choosing not toâ€¦

Life has been busy lately so if you ask questions here I may not see them right away. If you want my feedback donâ€™t hesitate to PM me and remind me of this thread.

~Toby


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

nc how expensive is that setup though? I'm trying to maximize filtration and water movement but at the same time be cost effective as my facility grows.


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are looking for outdoor pond filtration why don't you do a bucket wet dry filter?

I have these running on my ponds.

You fill a bucket with bio material (I asked the local clubs for bio ball donations and filled 4 5 gallon buckets, check with salt water and fresh water clubs). Drill about 8 holes about 1" from the bottom of at least 1/2 inch in diameter. Suspend the bucket over the pond about 2-3 inches above the water line. Pump water into the top.

I got some lava rock for the 4 buckets that were not filled with free bio balls.

That is just about it...

Here are some pics of mine...


































I only am running the ponds from April to October. It gets a little too cold here in the winter for cichlids...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumb:

God Bless Texas..... :lol:


----------

